# ? About a GSD and a Dutch Shepherd mix



## Howling (Nov 5, 2010)

I have owned 2 GSD in the past and would like to adopt a pup-young male pure GSD.I found this guy on petfinder today and wonder how his temperament would be.I have read were the Dutch Shepherds break down easy and are very hyper.Just need some more opinions before I make the 3 1/2 hr drive to look at him. He looks awesome. 

  
   
*German Shepherd Dog/Dutch Shepherd Mix: Large • Baby • Male *


    
5 mo old dark Black/Mahogany Sable & Brindle GSD/Dutch Cross is scoundrelly 'Grunt'. Needless to say he's full of energy, happiness and happy-go-lucky attitude and playfulness! He's wonderfully well-balanced and has got lots of potential. He is out of strong working-line genes. Great focus and attentiveness, very intelligent quick wit!  He's super sweet with kids, other dogs and cats. He's absolutely wonderful and we love him to pieces! ) His potential person/family WILL be an active and willing people that will take advantage of his intelligence and easy workability. Grunt is SO super easy to care for, he's so darn smart and gets things so fast. He's house-broken and loves his crate and will go in on command. 'Grunt' is neutered, up to date on his vaccines, on press and has Micro Chip Identification. Would you be interested in working this so super intelligent and smart lil kid,...

Thanks,
Eric


----------



## FG167 (Sep 22, 2010)

I have a Dutch Shepherd, he's 1.5 years. If you have any specific questions, I can try to answer as best I can. There's at least one other Dutch owner on here. 

We have dabbled in or are actively training in: agility, rally, obedience, tracking, weight pull, dock jumping, flyball and Schutzhund. I haven't ever thought he might break down and still do not think that. 

He does have a lot of energy. However, my friend got a Portuguese Water Dog puppy about a month before I got Madix and she has her hands MUCH more full with him. He's HYPER, Madix is driven and energetic but he's got a brain in there and uses it. I've been sick the last 3 weeks and instead of getting out for work and exercise every day, he's gotten out about a handful of times. He's obviously feeling cooped up in the house right now, but not destroying anything or being horrible.


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

All of the high drive breeds can be hyper, that's why you have to visit them and decide for yourself if it's hyper or just high drive.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

There's a Dutchie in our obedience training club that came from a rescue- he started out very shy and timid, almost afraid of other dogs. Within a few basic obedience classes he came out of his shell and made remarkable improvement. Very cool dogs, would love to have one myself. Interesting to see how a 1/2 and 1/2 mix would be


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

i would say if you can handle a GSD pup/adult, handling a GSD/dutch mix would be about the same maybe a little bit more. he definitely sounds like he has potential and that he's a good boy. You may regret it if you dont at least check him out. He sounds like he's just about perfect.


----------



## Howling (Nov 5, 2010)

Thanks for the reassurance.I'm kind of excited about seeing him going to call and try to see him on sat.

Eric


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

good luck!!!


----------

